
We Gathered 100 Open Source Sustainers – Here’s What We Learned - alannallama
https://medium.com/open-collective/we-gathered-100-open-source-sustainers-c24f571447a4
======
rendx
Relevant complementary activities in Europe have been explored in a LWN
article: [https://lwn.net/Articles/713073/](https://lwn.net/Articles/713073/)

Looking forward to see more from
[https://techcultivation.org/](https://techcultivation.org/) !

